# NOOB questions on making a DCC N Scale layout



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

Ok for some background  This is the layout I have sort of planned to make or something similar. I plan to run it on DCC with an ECoS 50200 DCC System, with detection so I can tell where each particular train is when not visble. I plan to make it with flex track and use little solinoid motors on the switches.

I do understand basic electronics and soldering etc, I get how to make a bus and add track feeders but don't understand how all the reversing loops work and how they get installed properly so I am not shorting out.

For my railroad I just want to have multiple trains running and not smashing into each other etc...i also want to add computer control to the ESU command center to help do this. The layout is NOT drawn to scale I just used the program to roughly draw it out which was better than i could draw by hand etc.

The YARD area above could also be a ladder configuration but from the one single switch on each end ...all the YARD type area up top is going to be inside a mountain...It's actually just a hidden staging area with drive through lanes etc The back of the mountain you don't see will be openable to access trains inside if needed...

The Purple track is elevated, the orange is on the ground and the outside green are the 2 main lines which of course flow through the mountain. It was my thought that I could make trains come and go from the staging area and could have 4 trains going at once as there are 4 independent loops. 2 on the main and 2 inside.

OK here come the questions: THANKS ahead of time!

REVERSING: Ok on the orange inside loop I have a double X where you can go straight or you can go across changing the direction of the train....I understand how if you have a loop and come back on ths same track how the auto reversing works for this (theoretically) BUT as this goes if I reverse the train direction THEN when I come back out to the Main Line (green) then that would be the wrong way too because I came in off it in the opposite direction? Then if you are on the main in the opposite direction then you will be going through the YARD staging lines in the opposite direction etc I hope you can understand what I mean. My question is would my layout even work like this. I think it would be nice if I could reverse the directions of my trains so that I could have trains going both ways on the MAIN LINE and all lines etc...Is this even possible? This is the wiring stuff i don't understand.

WIRING: Where would the blocks all go then? I get that the staging lanes inside the mountain (YARD area on layout) they would need seporate control/detection. Then I could see what train was on what staging track inside the mountain etc... Then the wiring from the switches and the frogs will take some work to get right as well as how you wire around the double X cross overs. Maybe I can't even use them as planned.

TRACK:I am planning on using flex track and thinking either Atlas or Peco Code 55... I don't know what # switches would work for where but want to throw them with solinoids from the ESU command center/PC. 

Well this is a start to what I am looking at.
Any suggestions would certainly help.
Sorry for being a bit lost at the start 

THANKS
Ron


----------



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

what happend to my post? I did a short one word edit and now it's all gone?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

RonK9977 said:


> what happend to my post? I did a short one word edit and now it's all gone?




you -probably- hit the key to replace ALL text, not sure what that is offhand ..
you origional 'welcome' post is still here though ..


----------



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

wvgca said:


> you -probably- hit the key to replace ALL text, not sure what that is offhand ..
> you origional 'welcome' post is still here though ..



No on EDIT I corrected one word and clicked SAVE...then all was gone


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Someone else also said their post was deleted the other day. You might want to post a question in the Forum News, Updates and Help section. There may be some kind of glitch in the system.


----------



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

prrfan said:


> Someone else also said their post was deleted the other day. You might want to post a question in the Forum News, Updates and Help section. There may be some kind of glitch in the system.


Yes I did send a note on it to the webmaster/moderator in the contact area...now whether to spend another hour redoing it....

How can I DELETE this post which has none of my original post?
thanks


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

I think the only thing you can do once you’ve sent a post is edit all the content out of it. Only the mods can delete the entire post.


----------



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

Forgot to say in the list where this post is/was when I hover over the title it still shows the beginning of the first line of my long original post AND the link to a picture I added...yet when you open it you see just the above conversation on why the original post is gone...


----------



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

RonK9977 said:


> Forgot to say in the list where this post is/was when I hover over the title it still shows the beginning of the first line of my long original post AND the link to a picture I added...yet when you open it you see just the above conversation on why the original post is gone...



Now that is gone too...all that is left is the above conversation...going to repost..writing in WORD and will paste over so I don't waste another hour if it all disappeears again


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I accidentally erase a post from time to time because
I let a finger get on the CTL key as I type...that, in
combination with another keyboard key, erases
almost instantly. 

I also have failed to hit SUBMIT REPLY after typing
a post and thus lost it.

Other than those instances, I have never
had an MTF 'site' deletion of an entry. It is annoying
to lose a post, especially if it is long and complex,
but my guess, based on my long years experience
on MTF, is that the 'fault' is that a flying fickle finger 
of fate has hit a 'short cut' key and deleted the work.

Don


----------



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

Yes I bet I did something  I am redoing my post now thanks


----------



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

Moderator can delete this post please! Thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You're new, with (at the time) fewer than 10 posts. Sometimes those get stuck "in moderation" waiting for approval by a mod.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Keep the post up. The deleted post got caught by the spam bot. You do not want to drop under ten posting. The post had a picture and general diction that appeared to sell or advertise.

I could not release the post.


----------



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

*It came back*

The post did come back although I did repost it in the interum and have lots of good advice and replies!
Thanks


----------

